# How long did it take for your Period to return after Implanon Removal?



## Nickij

Hello

Well I only had my Implant removed to two weeks ago, but I am already obsessing as there is no sign of AF returning or anything postive of OPK.

I just just wondering what the average time it has take for everyones period to return after removal?

Also if it took a long time, did the doctor give you anything to help induce your period?

I worry about EVERYTHING, and I just hope I get my fertility back quick! Really don't want there to be a huge age gap between babies:)


----------



## BeesBella

I think mine was about three weeks and then it went straight back to more or less regular.
I really hope AF turns up for you soon and you can get to making Jack a little brother or sister !


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

_ I had the implant removed and my periods came straight away but was irregular bare in mind they was not for 5 days like i was before i had them in.. it was some times one day, two days etc. Got pregnant after a year.. x x_

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/nzCV.png


----------



## heather_p

I'm having mine out December 2nd so I'll let you know :) I've read on the web from anything from one day after having it removed, to several months


----------



## mrs_lukey

I had mine out in Sept 2008 and now have a hormone imbalance. I never had one before so can only assume it was the implant :(


----------



## Cakeface

Hi,

I had mine out on the 20th October, had a 3 day breakthrough bleed a couple of days later, then got my proper AF this Tuesday, so it took about 5 weeks. I never had any periods on the implant, or when I was on cerazette previously, so feel lucky it has returned to normal quite quickly. But don't worry, as it can take a few months for your body to adjust.


----------



## tallybee

Hi, just wanted to say mine seemed to come back before I even had implanon taken out. I only had spotting every few months most of the time I had it in, but for the last 3 or 4 months I had monthly bleeds. Not sure if it was due to the hormone in it running low or what, it was the coming to the end of the 3 years. 
We're all different tho, and clearly just because I had AF back didn't mean I was fertile (still waiting on that :bfp: and implanon was removed in Feb, OH had vasectomy reversal in May).

Good luck all!


----------



## Nickij

Thanks for the replies everyone!

mrs_lukey sorry to hear about your problems! If I had done more research on the implant I would never have had one - as I knew we were going to try again in six months or so, but the doctor sold it to me as the best thing ever!

How did you find out about the hormone inbalance? Did it take long to Diagnose? And what are they doing to fix it? Hope you get the issue resolved soon! x x


----------



## buggy

I had my implant out in May and had a bleed straight away then my normal periods returned the following month, wish i never had it tho i had nothing but trouble with it! now been TTC for 7 months since, hoping to get bfp soon!! xx


----------



## punk_chick

I had regular periods while I had the implant in and was on my period when I had it removed earlier this month, I'm still waiting for AF to turn up again or not :blush:. My Dr said that the hormone would be out of my system within 48 hrs and could start TTC straight away :flower:


----------



## nea N me

hello everybody. I'm new here. I also just had my implanon removed July 13,2011 and its been 4 weeks and no period, no ovulation either.Dont know whats going on? been on implanon for 1 year and 9 months before i had it removed because husband and I ttc soon (baby#2). i'm 24 and my husband 26. was regular before implanon. every 28 days. any help would be nice. thanks.


----------



## Katwa8

Hi ya, I had mine out in Feb and I had my first bleed about 3 weeks after, i then had a 56 day cycle but levelled out to a very regular 27/28 day cycle. We had been NTNP since Feb to let my body sort itself out and this is our first month TTC. I read a few stories of women conceiving before they even had that first bleed, so it does happen. 

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Katwa8

P.s, I had a terrible time on the Implanon, with a regular AF that was really heavy and sometimes lasted 14-20 days. Was horrible. I too wish I'd never had it. As far as I can tell it hasn't left me with any problems but time will tell I guess!


----------



## babybrain17

hay I am new here I am just wanting to no how long it took people for them to come on their periods after having implant out as I had mine out on 19 decemeber 2016 and still not come on my period but can u still get pregent ever thought I have not had a period. 

thanks


----------



## happycupcake

Always within a month, I think the shortest time was within a couple of weeks. It's a little hazy as I have had a few, the most recent I had removed almost three years ago because it made me bleed pretty much constantly for a year! My cycles haven't been spot on since, but have started to become slightly more regular over time.
You are potentially fertile within a day of having it removed, but it can take a while for things to return to what they were before having it put in, everyone's different. I got pregnant within three months after its removal. It is possible to become pregnant without having had a period first, yes, because it's entirely possible to ovulate pretty soon after removal


----------

